# Fragen zu Selfmade-Waküblock -> Die Temps sind da!



## HighEnd111 (19. Mai 2014)

*Fragen zu Selfmade-Waküblock -> Die Temps sind da!*

Moin liebes Forum,

bei uns in der Ausbildung dürfen wir gerade machen, worauf wir Lust haben, und ich hab mich für nen eigenen Wakü- Block für meine CPU entschieden. Material wird Kupfer sein, das ich evtl noch vernickeln lasse. Der "Deckel" besteht aus ebenfalls zurechtgefrästem Plexiglas (6 mm dick), welcher mit vorraussichtlich 8 Schrauben am Block befestigt wird (An den Ecken und in den Mitten der Seiten jeweils eine Schraube). Gefräst wird an einer 3-Achs CNC ohne automatischen Werkzeugwechsler.

Ich habe einige Fragen zu diesem Thema, diese wären:

- Wie groß muss das Grundmaterial für einen Block, der auf Sockel 1155 passt, sein?
- Welche Gewinde sollte man für Ein- und Auslass schneiden bzw. was sind die gängigsten Gewinde für solche Blocks?
- Wie sehen die Lochabstände aus? Länge von der Mitte des Blocks bis zur Y-Höhe und von dort aus bis zur Lochmitte auf der X-Achse wäre ganz praktisch, alternativ geht bestimmt auch die direkte Länge von der Mitte bis zur Lochmitte.
- Backplate sinnvoll oder nicht? Wenn ja, bitte gebt mir die Maße für eine gute Backplate oder einen Link zu einer kaufbaren (bitte nicht so teuer ^^).
- Welches Muster für die Wasserkanäle (Schlangenlinie gerade/schräg, Spirale, kombiniert; ein oder mehrere Kanäle; Wie groß sollten die Kanäle sein)? Der kleinste Schaftfräser für diese Maschine ist 2 mm groß, so ein "Mikrosieb" gelingt also nicht.
- Wie groß sollte die Fläche sein, in der die Kühlkanäle + Abdichtung (vorzugsweise O-Ring) verlaufen?
- Wie groß sollte das eigentliche "Kühl-Quadrat" maximal sein, damit der Kühlblock mit nichts crasht? (Mainboard: Asus P8Z77-M Pro)
- Wie breit und lang sollten die "Ärme" (mini- & maximal) sein, die für die Befestigungsschrauben zuständig sind?
- Muss eine "Erhebung" gefräst werden, die auf die CPU aufliegt, oder kann man die komplette Fläche des Kühlers auf einer Höhe lassen? (Crasht das dann mit Spawa, Elkos etc.?)
- Wie bekomme ich eine richtig, richtig saubere Fläche, auf der die CPU aufliegt? (Fräsen mit geringstem Vorschub, Polieren oder was wäre am Besten?)

Ich hoffe, es sind nicht zu viele Fragen.
Am besten wäre natürlich zusätzlich ein Datenblatt mit den meisten Maßen eines Waküblocks für diesen Sockel. Wenn jemand eines parat hat, bitte lasst mich daran teilhaben 
Wenn jemand Lust und Laune hat, kann er gerne auch eine Bitmap- oder Vector-Datei des Blocks (und evtl der Backplate) hier anbieten, die CNC-Fräse packt beides 

Vielen Dank für eure Hilfe!
LG, HighEnd


----------



## XxmArKxX88 (19. Mai 2014)

*AW: Fragen zu Selfmade-Waküblock*

Hey,

kann zwar nichts beitragen, aber ich bleib dran und warte auf die Bilder


----------



## HighEnd111 (19. Mai 2014)

*AW: Fragen zu Selfmade-Waküblock*

^^ War irgendwie klar 
Auf dem Werksgelände darf ich nichts abschießen, aber wenn das gute Stück fertig ist, werden Bilder kommen


----------



## Combi (19. Mai 2014)

*AW: Fragen zu Selfmade-Waküblock*

rein theoretisch...kauf dir nen standardkühler und nimm dessen maße..dann biste auf der sicheren seite...
so isses am einfachsten...


----------



## HighEnd111 (19. Mai 2014)

*AW: Fragen zu Selfmade-Waküblock*

Du meinst den Intel Boxed Kühler? Hätte ich einen da, aber der wird gerade für die CPU gebraucht ^^ Außer die Boxed für 775 passen auch aufn 1155er Sockel, von ersterem hätte ich nämlich auch einen.


----------



## Jeretxxo (19. Mai 2014)

*AW: Fragen zu Selfmade-Waküblock*

Kann dir zwar auch nicht weiterhelfen, aber einen Thread möchte ich trotzdem verlinken. Eventuell bringt dich das ja ein ganz kleines Stück weiter.
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/e...9213-lga-1366-wakue-selber-fraesen-masse.html

Edit: Eventuell kannst du mal den Bastler anschreiben.


----------



## HighEnd111 (19. Mai 2014)

*AW: Fragen zu Selfmade-Waküblock*

Der Link beantwortet schonmal einige Fragen, danke 
Ein paar Maße habe ich dem Boxed Kühler auch entnehmen können 

Bin natürlich weiterhin für jede Hilfe dankbar.


----------



## VJoe2max (19. Mai 2014)

*AW: Fragen zu Selfmade-Waküblock*



HighEnd111 schrieb:


> - Wie groß muss das Grundmaterial für einen Block, der auf Sockel 1155 passt, sein?


Im Prinzip nur so groß wie das zu kühlende DIE, aber in der Praxis bietet es sich an mindestens den IHS komplett abzudecken und, um nicht allzu beengt mit den Abfluss-Strukturen zu sein, haben sich bei den meisten Kühlern Bodenflächen von 50x50mm bis 60x60mm bewährt. Bei noch größeren Flächen gerät man auf vielen Boards leicht in Konflikt mit umliegenden Bauteilen - trotz keep-out Zonen. Wenn man die Halterung in die Bodenplatte des Kühlers integrieren will (was ich nicht für sinnvoll halte), bietet sich für einen LGA 115x-Kühler ein Rohmaß von 85x85mm an - allerdings wird man dann bei vielen Mainboards der Kompatibilität zuliebe nicht um das Ausnehmen großer Bereiche der Unterseite im Außenbereich des Kühlers herum kommen...



HighEnd111 schrieb:


> - Welche Gewinde sollte man für Ein- und Auslass schneiden bzw. was sind die gängigsten Gewinde für solche Blocks?


G1/4" BSP-Gewinde sind der Standard im Wakü-Bereich. Sicher mehr als 99,9% aller Wakü-Anschlüsse sind für diese Gewindegröße gemacht. Vor dem Schneiden wird dafür mit 11,8mm gebohrt, wobei die Gewinde auch mit einer Kernbohrung von 12mm noch gut greifen, falls ein 11,8er Bohrer nicht zu Hand ist. G1/4"-Gewindeschneider sollten in den meisten gut sortierten Werkstätten zu finden sein, aber falls in der Werkstatt eine (imho grundsätzlich berechtigte) Allergie gegen zöllige Gewinde vorherrscht, gibt es genügend Werkzeug-Shops die G1/4"-Gewindebohrer zu moderaten Preisen anbieten. Wirklich gutes Werkzeug kostet aber auch hier richtig Geld. Für zwei drei Gewinde pro Jahr tut´s aber auch was Billiges.



HighEnd111 schrieb:


> - Wie sehen die Lochabstände aus? Länge von der Mitte des Blocks bis zur Y-Höhe und von dort aus bis zur Lochmitte auf der X-Achse wäre ganz praktisch, alternativ geht bestimmt auch die direkte Länge von der Mitte bis zur Lochmitte.


Für alle LGA 115x Sockel liegt der Abstand von Lochmitte zu Lochmitte bei 75mm (also von Ecke zu Ecke - nicht über die Diagonale gemessen).



HighEnd111 schrieb:


> - Backplate sinnvoll oder nicht? Wenn ja, bitte gebt mir die Maße für eine gute Backplate oder einen Link zu einer kaufbaren (bitte nicht so teuer ^^).


Eine Backplate kann man sich bei LGA 115x-Board eigentlich immer sparen. Hinsichtlich Kühlleistung hat sie ohnehin keinen Einfluss. Backplates sind mehr als Mainboardschoner gegen starke Durchbiegung zu sehen. Von daher hat das wenig bis nichts mit der Kühlung zu tun. 



HighEnd111 schrieb:


> - Welches Muster für die Wasserkanäle (Schlangenlinie gerade/schräg, Spirale, kombiniert; ein oder mehrere Kanäle; Wie groß sollten die Kanäle sein)? Der kleinste Schaftfräser für diese Maschine ist 2 mm groß, so ein "Mikrosieb" gelingt also nicht.


Bist du ausschließlich auf Schaftfräser beschränkt? Wenn nicht, kann ich nur zu kleinen Kreissägeblättern raten. Dafür sind passende Sägeblattaufnahmen von Nöten aber dann sind Kanalbreiten im Bereich um 0,5mm oder noch kleiner kein Problem. Kanäle mit 2mm Breite sind relativ ineffektiv - egal in welcher Form. So kannst du nicht viel aktive Fläche im relevanten Bereich erzeugen. Einen Kühler der dennoch ausreichend kühlt, damit eine aktuelle CPU nicht heißer als unter Lukü wird, ist so zwar schon machbar, aber nichts was mit kommerziellen Wasserkühlern konkurrieren könnte - außer vllt. mit Inno . 
Was die Form der Struktur angeht: Was zählt ist letztlich einen guten Kompromiss aus möglichst hoher Strömungsgeschwindigkeit im Sinne hoher Turbulenzgrade in den Kanälen, bei gleichzeitig großer aber möglichst nah am DIE liegender Kühlfläche zu finden und dabei weder Zu- noch Abströmung zu stark zu bremsen, so dass der Widerstand trotz der für hohe Turbulenzgrade feinen Struktur nicht zu groß wird. Das ist letztlich die Kunst an der ganzen Sache. Einen Patentlösung gibt es nicht, aber einige bewährte Ansätze die im Regelfall recht gut performen. Sehr wichtig ist im Übrigen auch die Minimierung der Restbodenstärke, wenn man gute Performance erzielen will. Die beste Struktur nützt wenig wenn darunter noch 2mm massives Kupfer den Wärmewiderstand erhöhen und noch mal unvermeidliche ca. 2-3mm vom IHS (sofern man die CPU nicht köpft)...



HighEnd111 schrieb:


> - Wie groß sollte die Fläche sein, in der die Kühlkanäle + Abdichtung (vorzugsweise O-Ring) verlaufen?


Die aktive Kühlfläche muss prinzipiell nicht größer als das DIE sein. In der Praxis ist eine etwas größere Fläche aber kein Fehler und fertigungstechnisch durchaus sinnvoll. Wie groß der O-Ring genau sein muss hängt von der Konstruktion und der Form der Nut ab. Das musst du einfach ausprobieren, wenn es bei deiner Konstruktion nicht vernünftig messbar sein sollte. Bei einer CNC-Konstruktion kannst du es der Zeichnung oder am Ende dem Fräsprogramm entnehmen. Hab mir für meine Kühler einfach im in Frage kommenden Bereich von jeder Größe in 1mm Abstufungen jeweils ein paar O-Ringe auf Lager gelegt - eine Größe passt immer und O-Ringe sind billig . Vom Durchmesser her hat sich 1,5mm ganz gut bewährt. Passende Nutmaße sind in der einschlägigen Literatur (z.B. in Tabellenbüchern) leicht zu finden.



HighEnd111 schrieb:


> - Wie groß sollte das eigentliche "Kühl-Quadrat" maximal sein, damit der Kühlblock mit nichts crasht? (Mainboard: Asus P8Z77-M Pro)


Siehe erste Frage 



HighEnd111 schrieb:


> - Wie breit und lang sollten die "Ärme" (mini- & maximal) sein, die für die Befestigungsschrauben zuständig sind?


Bei den Armen der Halterung hat man recht große Freiheiten für´s Design. Je nach Material sollte man die Halterung aber nicht zu dünn machen. Bei Edelstahl und Titan reichen für übliche Designs 2mm locker. Bei Alu und Kupfer sollten es da schon eher 3mm oder mehr sein. Kommt aber letztlich immer ein wenig auf die Konstruktion an was nötig ist.



HighEnd111 schrieb:


> - Muss eine "Erhebung" gefräst werden, die auf die CPU aufliegt, oder kann man die komplette Fläche des Kühlers auf einer Höhe lassen? (Crasht das dann mit Spawa, Elkos etc.?)


Erneut: Siehe erste Frage.



HighEnd111 schrieb:


> - Wie bekomme ich eine richtig, richtig saubere Fläche, auf der die CPU aufliegt? (Fräsen mit geringstem Vorschub, Polieren oder was wäre am Besten?)


Planschleifen auf einer Flachbettschleifmaschine wäre ziemlich gut. Auch eine Überfahrt mit einem Planfräser bei geringer Zustellung und material- und schneidstoffabhängig richtig eingestellter Schnittgeschwindigkeit ist eine gute Methode. Wenn das alles nicht in Frage kommt, sollte man den Kühler einfach normal abfräsen und danach von Hand auf einer Glasplatte mit Sandpapier, bei immer feiner werdender Körnung, plan schleifen. Polieren ohne professionelles Equipment führt in der Regel eher dazu wieder leichte Welligkeit zu erzeugen.



HighEnd111 schrieb:


> Am besten wäre natürlich zusätzlich ein Datenblatt mit den meisten Maßen eines Waküblocks für diesen Sockel. Wenn jemand eines parat hat, bitte lasst mich daran teilhaben


Ein Blick zur Quelle hilft oft weiter: LGA 1155 Socket Thermal Mechanical Specifications and Design Guidelines (Zeichungen ab Seite 104) 



HighEnd111 schrieb:


> Wenn jemand Lust und Laune hat, kann er gerne auch eine Bitmap- oder Vector-Datei des Blocks (und evtl der Backplate) hier anbieten, die CNC-Fräse packt beides


Selbst ist der Mann! Sonst könntest du auch gleich einen fertigen Kühler kaufen - ist in der Regel auch billiger .


----------



## HighEnd111 (20. Mai 2014)

*AW: Fragen zu Selfmade-Waküblock*

Danke für deine Antworten 

Ich habe jetzt eine Grundplatte mit 55 mm x 55 mm, in der ich 30° schräge Kanäle einfräse, welche von einem größeren Kanal umrandet werden. In den Deckel kommen auch 30° schräge Kanäle rein, versetzt zu denen in der Grundplatte. Der Einlass ist in der Mitte, der Auslass an einer Ecke des größeren Kanals außenrum.
Die Grundplatte wird ca. 8,5 mm dick (Unterseite plangeschliffen), die Kanäle 7,5 mm tief. Leider kann ich nur 2 mm dünn fräsen, ein Sägeblatt in diesen Dimensionen und kleiner haben wir nicht zur Hand.
Gefräst wurde es noch nicht, nur die Grundplatte auf Maß gebracht. Falls also Verbesserungsvorschläge existieren sollten, nehme ich sie gerne an.

Der Deckel wird nun auch aus Cu gefertigt, mir steht im Werk kein Plexi zur Verfügung. Der Deckel beinhaltet gleichzeitig die Befestigungsarme und wird mit 4 Schrauben an der Grundplatte befestigt.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (21. Mai 2014)

*AW: Fragen zu Selfmade-Waküblock*

Die Kanäle im Deckel solltest du dir sparen, das ist nur eine Abkürzung, mit der Wasser deine Kühlstruktur umfließt. Dass das nichts bringt, macht Inno vor. In den Deckel solltest du nur je einen Sammelkanal ganz außen von/zum Ein- und Auslass fräsen, so dass die Kühlstruktur im Boden auf möglichst großer Länge durchflossen wird.
Bei deiner sehr groben Struktur könnte es sich ggf. lohnen, mit einer tieferen Struktur und kegeligem Fräser zu arbeiten. Kommezielle Kühler erzielen auf 1-2 mm Dicke eine Oberfläche, bei der sie problemlos die Wärme ans Wasser abgegeben bekommen, aber bei dir wird das nicht der Fall sein. Entsprechend musst du ausreichend große Materialquerschnitte für Wärmeleitung innerhalb des Kupfers einplanen.

Ich würde übrigens eher Mainboard- oder HDD-Kühler herstellen. CPU-Kühler, die mehr als alles leisten, was du mit deinem Werkzeug hinbekommst, kannst du gebraucht für <5 € bekommen. Bei Mainboard- und HDD-Kühlern (RAM auch) kannst du mit deinen Methoden problemlos kommerzielle Produkte überbieten.


----------



## HighEnd111 (21. Mai 2014)

*AW: Fragen zu Selfmade-Waküblock*

Primär möchte ich ja nicht unbedingt einen konkurrenzfähigen Kühler herstellen, sondern einfach einen, der besser kühlt als der Intel Boxed-Kühler. Es ist kein hoher Maßstab, das liegt aber auch daran, dass ich das ja nur aus Interesse mache.

Natürlich wäre es umso geiler, je besser er kühlt. Daher möchte ich ja gerne die "bestmögliche" Kühl-/Kanalstruktur wissen, die ich mit dem mir zur Verfügung stehenden 2 mm Schafti erzielen kann. Aber das hat vorerst keine Priorität, funktionieren muss es 
Da ich früher oder später eh das Geld für eine erweiterbare OnlyCPU-Wakü ausgegeben hätte, bot sich das halt umso mehr an 
Chipsatz/MB-Kühler sind für jedes Board speziefisch und deshalb komplexer, außerdem komm ich da mit dem 2er Schafti erst recht nicht bei. HDDs werden mir nicht heiß genug, damit es sich dafür eine Wakü lohnt ^^

Ich freue mich auf weitere Vorschläge für den CPU-Block


----------



## ruyven_macaran (22. Mai 2014)

*AW: Fragen zu Selfmade-Waküblock*

Chipsatz/Spannungswandlerkühler sind i.d.R. sehr einfache Kanalkühler. Wenn du den Kanal in einen massiven Block fräst hast du schon eine bessere Kühlleistung, als manch kommerzieller Kühler (die die Kanäle teilweise oder vollständig in einen Kunststoffdeckel fräsen, so dass nur eine flache Bodenplatte zur Kühlung beiträgt). Was feineres als 2 mm bräuchtest du allenfalls für die Dichtungs-Nut.
Mainboard-spezifisch sind sie natürlich - aber für ein einzelnes Board ist das ja keine zusätzliche Komplexität, du musst so oder so einmal die Maße festlegen. Die Wiederverwendbarkeit ist bei einem CPU-Kühler, der schlechter kühlt, als manch Luftkühler, auch nicht hoch. (Den Boxed-Kühler wirst du zwar mit nahezu jeder Kühlstruktur schlagen - aber zu dem gibts ja nun wirklich viele Alternativen)


Zur CPU-Struktur:
Bei 7,5*2 mm Kanälen sollte man über Maßnahmen zur Steigerung der Fließgeschwindigkeit nachdenken - d.h. umgekehrt zu Maßnahmen, die den Gesamtquerschnitt verringern. Wenn du präzise genug arbeiten kannst, würde ich in den Deckel ein Negativ der Kanäle fräsen, so dass beim Zusammenbau Stege aus dem Deckel in die Mitte der Kanäle ragen. Das durchflossene Profil wäre dann kein 7,5*2 mm Rechteck mehr, bei dem das meiste Wasser nutzlos in der Mitte durchrauscht, sondern ein 2 mm breites, 7,5 hohes U, in dessen inneres ein z.B. 0,5 mm breites, 6,75 mm tiefes Gegenstück von oben herreinragt, so dass das Wasser durch 0,75 mm breite Schlitze zwischen Kanalwand und Hinderniss bzw. durch einen rechteckigen 0,75*2 mm Bereich am Boden des Kanals muss. (zu den genauen Werten kann Vjoe sicherlich mehr sagen).

Alternativ (zusätzlich?) kann man die Kanäle in Schleifen führen. Bei 2*7,5 mm würde ich zwei, maximal 3 Kanäle parallel schalten. Die sollten dann 3 oder 5 mal über die gesamet Kühlerlänge laufen, bevor sie sich in Richtung Auslass öffnen.


----------



## HighEnd111 (23. Mai 2014)

*AW: Fragen zu Selfmade-Waküblock*

Das mit dem Negativ hört sich gut an, wird aber vermutlich relativ schwer umzusetzen.

Mit Schleifen meinst du doch Schlangenlinien, oder? Wäre das effizienter bzw. kühlleistungsfähiger als 30° schräge Kanäle, die das Wasser nur einmal durchlassen?

Wenn ja: Sollte ich dann das Wasser in der Mitte einfließen und über Schlangenlinien beidseitig in einen Auslass-Sammelkanal fließen lassen oder von der einen Seite in die Schlangenlinien einfließen und auf der anderen Seite ausfließen lassen?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (23. Mai 2014)

*AW: Fragen zu Selfmade-Waküblock*

Ich würde keine kontinuierliche Schlängelung nehmen (aufwendig zu fertigen, gute Platzausnutzung schwierig), sondern einmal über die gesamte Länge gehen, eine 180° Kehre machen, wieder über die gesamte Länge zurückgehen, noch eine Kehre => Ausgang (ggf. noch einen weiteren Doppeldurchgang dazunehmen). Die Verbindungsstelle zwischen zwei Längsbahnen kann in der Kehre dabei ruhig 3-4 mm lang sein, damit das Wasser in der Kurve (=mehr Widerstand) mehr Querschnitt (=weniger Widerstand, Kurve kompensiert) hat. Ein zentraler Einlass + Sammelkanal würde das Layout nur unnötig komplizieren. Normalerweise macht man den, damit das Wasser in zwei Richtungen abfließen kann => doppelte effektive Breite, die man parallel nutzen kann, weniger Widerstand. Aber wie gesagt: Ich würde bei dir nicht einmal die einfache effektive Breite voll parallel nutzen.


----------



## HighEnd111 (23. Mai 2014)

*AW: Fragen zu Selfmade-Waküblock*

Okay, und dann max. 3 Kanäle parallel zueinander, verstehe ich das korrekt?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (23. Mai 2014)

*AW: Fragen zu Selfmade-Waküblock*

Das wäre mein Vorschlag, ja. Drei Kanäle a 2 mm Breite a 3 Durchgänge hätten 18 mm Gesamtbreite - dazu 2-3 mm Breite für die 8 Stege dazwischen. Dazu 2 Außenwände und je eine Sammelkammer und Ein- und Auslass.

Wie gesagt: Ich würde aber noch eine Antwort von Vjoe zum Thema Struktur abwarten. Der hat schon ein paar Kühlerdesigns ausprobiert und weiß ggf. besser, was nicht geht - ich hab bislang nur bei Chipsatz und Festplatten selbst angelegt, der Rest ist pure Theorie.


----------



## HighEnd111 (23. Mai 2014)

*AW: Fragen zu Selfmade-Waküblock*

Okay 
Reicht ein 240er Radi eigentlich für nen i5-3330 aus?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (23. Mai 2014)

*AW: Fragen zu Selfmade-Waküblock*

Passiv nicht 
Aktiv ist alles möglich und bei 240 braucht man zumindest geringere Drehzahlen, als mit Lukü.


----------



## VJoe2max (24. Mai 2014)

*AW: Fragen zu Selfmade-Waküblock*

Da reicht sogar ein ganz ganz laues Lüftchen - so eine "kleine" CPU ist kühltechnisch wirklich keine Herausforderung (mal abgesehen von der WLP Problematik unter dem IHS).


----------



## HighEnd111 (26. Mai 2014)

*AW: Fragen zu Selfmade-Waküblock*

Ich hab jetzt die CNC-Zeichnung geändert, jetzt sind es 3 Kanäle, die in 3 Bahnen durch den Kühler laufen und je 1 mm breite Stege hinterlassen. Die 180°-Wenden sind mit relativ großen Radien gezeichnet, sodass das Wasser nicht zu sehr aufgehalten wird. An Ein- und Auslass sind nochmals kleine Radien, die die Kanäle um 90° versetzen und zum Sammelkanal leiten, der allerdings aus Platzgründen auch nur 2 mm dick ist. Um die ganze Kanalstruktur kommt ein 50er O-Ring mit 2 mm Stärke, das müsste reichen.

Bei der Tiefe der Kanäle könnte ich auch noch ein bis zwei Zehtel tiefer, sofern mein Fräser lang genug ist (wollte nachmessen, habs aber verpeilt ^^).

Noch ein paar Fragen:

Sollte man in den Deckel auch eine kleine Aussparung für den O-Ring einfräsen? Oder dichtet es schon genug ab, wenn er nur im  Kühlblock selbst eingelassen wird?

Gibt es sonst noch irgendwelche Tipps für den Deckel? Btw: Wie fräse ich die Arme am Besten aus, ohne den Schraubstock oder die Fräser zum Heulen zu bringen?
Danke auch für die bisherige Hilfe, Meister hat gemeint das wird was


----------



## ruyven_macaran (26. Mai 2014)

*AW: Fragen zu Selfmade-Waküblock*

Bei 8 mm Höhe würde ich die Stege/Finnen intuitiv 1,5 mm breit lassen, wenn der Platz reicht. Kannst du vielleicht allgemein mal ein Bild posten? "weite 180° Kehren" und "1 mm Abstand von Kanal zu Kanal" kann ich mir gerade gar nicht vorstellen.

O-Ring-Dichtungen kenne ich nur mit einseitiger Nut.
Bei Details zum Fräsen muss ich passen - ich habe, mangels Aussattung, bislang nur gebohrt und gesägt.


----------



## HighEnd111 (26. Mai 2014)

*AW: Fragen zu Selfmade-Waküblock*

Bild gibts leider keins, aber ich versuchs mal zu erklären:

Die Mittelpunktlinien des Fräsers für die Kanäle sind alle 3 mm voneinander entfernt, sodass noch 1 mm Steg übrig bleibt. Der erste Kanal ist mit einem Radius an den sechsten angeflanscht, dieser mit einem kleinen Radius an den siebten und dieser wiederum mit einem großen an den zwölften.
Der zweite Kanal ist mit einem mittelgroßen Radius an den 5ten angeschlossen, der mit einem mittelgroßen an den 8ten und der mit einem mittelgroßen Radius an den 11ten.
Der 3te Kanal ist mit einem kleinen Radius an den 4ten angeschlossen, mit einem großen an den 9ten und wieder einem kleinen an den 10ten angeschlossen.

Die Radien von Kanal 1 auf 6, 2 auf 5, 3 auf 4, 9 auf 10, 8 auf 11 und 7 auf 12 sind auf der einen Seite der Grundplatte, die restlichen 3 Radien (Kanal 6 auf 7, 5 auf 8 und 4 auf 9) auf der anderen. Es ergibt sich quasi eine Schlangenlinie.
Danach & davor kommen die beiden Sammelkanäle und die viertelkreisähnlichen Radien zum Einlass hin, damit möglichst viel Wasser direkt in die Kanäle kommt.


----------



## JakPol (26. Mai 2014)

*AW: Fragen zu Selfmade-Waküblock*

Also ich kanns mir jetzt noch viel viel schlechter vorstellen  Hast Du keine Skizze oder Modellversuch oder so?


----------



## HighEnd111 (26. Mai 2014)

*AW: Fragen zu Selfmade-Waküblock*

Ich versuchs morgen mal zu skizzieren


----------



## ruyven_macaran (27. Mai 2014)

*AW: Fragen zu Selfmade-Waküblock*



JakPol schrieb:


> Also ich kanns mir jetzt noch viel viel schlechter vorstellen  Hast Du keine Skizze oder Modellversuch oder so?


 
Eine S-förmige Schlangenlinie aus drei paralleln Linien.
Was ich noch nicht so ganz verstehe, ist der Aufbau an Anfang und Ende. Bei 3 mm Abstand der Mitten sollte das 3er Bündel maximal 8 mm breit sein. Wozu braucht es da Sammelkanäle? Eine 15/16 mm Bohrung/Fräsung unter dem Einlass bietet sich sowieso an, damit lange Anschlüsse Luft nach unten haben, die Kühlkanäle können da direkt einmünden.


----------



## HighEnd111 (28. Juni 2014)

*AW: Fragen zu Selfmade-Waküblock*

Sorry für's späte Melden, dein Beitrag wurde natürlich bemerkt und gelesen.
Richtig erkannt, es ist eine Schlangenlinie mit insgesamt 3 Kurven (ausgenommen die zwei zu Ein- und Auslass)

Ich werd mir das mit der 15er Fräsung zu Herzen nehmen, wenn ich dabei nich annen O-Ring crashe ^^ Noch ist nichts gefräst. Zudem muss ich den Block an sich flacher machen, weil der Schafti nur 5,5 mm lang ist, die werden dafür aber auch voll ausgenützt. Vermutlich wird die Bodenplatte deshalb ein wenig mehr als 6 mm stark ausfallen, eventuell auch weniger.

Ich bedanke mich schonmal für alle Beiträge hier, ihr habt mir sehr geholfen.


----------



## HighEnd111 (14. Juli 2014)

*AW: Fragen zu Selfmade-Waküblock*

Heute hab ich endlich mal eine Probefräsung machen können, in Alu. Kanäle sind wie gewollt, Gewindebohrungen werden genau da gesetzt wo sie sein sollten und die Tiefe passt auch.

Morgen werd' ich noch kleine Feinheiten verbessern und dann die CNC durch's Kupfer jagen. Dann entwerfe ich mir noch einen Deckel, der aber vermutlich 1/8"-Gewinde bekommt, weil 1/4" schon relativ groß ist. Ich verwende zum Anschließen einfach Reduzierungen.

Ich habe mir überlegt, beide Teile sandzustrahlen, und danach über die Bodenfläche mit der Pendelschleifmaschine nochmal drüber zu gehen, damit alles schön plan wird.
Bilder gibts frühestens morgen 

PS: Nur nebenbei: Die Schneide vom Schaftfräser ist 5,5 mm lang, der Fräser wird 5,45 mm ins Werkstück gejagt  Ihr seht, ich nutze jedes Zehntel das ich bekommen kann, aber noch weiter rein wäre mir dann doch zu heftig ^^


----------



## HighGrow22 (14. Juli 2014)

Alternativ würde ich einen scheibenfräser nehmen mit großem durchmesser  
Das Strahlen kannst du dir sparen , poliere es lieber


----------



## HighEnd111 (14. Juli 2014)

*AW: Fragen zu Selfmade-Waküblock*

Scheibenfräser in der Größenordnung wie ich sie brauch haben wir nicht, zumal man damit nicht diese wunderschönen Radien hinbekommt  Strahlen will ich es nur wegen der Optik und des geringen Aufwands


----------



## HighGrow22 (14. Juli 2014)

Ich hätte das Layout sowieso anders gestaltet


----------



## HighEnd111 (15. Juli 2014)

*AW: Fragen zu Selfmade-Waküblock*

So, Bodenplatte fertiggefräst. Gestrahlt wird sie nun doch nicht, das mach ich nur beim Deckel. Aber plangeschliffen wird sie  Zwischen Auflagefläche und Kanalboden sind nacher nur noch 0,8 mm.


----------



## VJoe2max (16. Juli 2014)

*AW: Fragen zu Selfmade-Waküblock*

Gibt´s schon Bilder von der Bodenplatte? 
Normalerweise sind G1/4"-Anschlüsse einwandfrei unterzubringen. Zwar ist es in der Regel kein Drama, wenn man G1/8"-Anschlüsse verwendet, aber die Kompatibilität bzw. die Anschlussauswahl wird natürlich stark eingeschränkt.


----------



## HighEnd111 (16. Juli 2014)

*AW: Fragen zu Selfmade-Waküblock*

Ich hab im Tabellenbuch nachgeschaut, in dem steht dass 1/8"-Gewinde einen Außendurchmesser von etwas mehr als 9.5 mm haben, was bei insgesamt 8 mm Kanal- & Steggesamtbreite optimal ist. Auf Aquatuning hab ich auch schon 1/8"-Anschlüsse für 13/10-Schlauch gefunden, passt also alles 

Bilder hab ich noch keine, die mach ich erst wenn sie fertig bei mir daheim liegt, im Werk gibts berechtigterweise absolutes Fotografie-Verbot.


----------



## HighGrow22 (16. Juli 2014)

Wo arbeitest du?


----------



## HighEnd111 (16. Juli 2014)

*AW: Fragen zu Selfmade-Waküblock*

Bei einem großen Konzern der weltweit verbreitet ist und von dem sicher jeder was daheim hat. Schleichwerbung is jetzt ma nich  ^^


----------



## brain00 (16. Juli 2014)

*AW: Fragen zu Selfmade-Waküblock*



HighEnd111 schrieb:


> Bei einem großen Konzern der weltweit verbreitet ist und von dem sicher jeder was daheim hat. Schleichwerbung is jetzt ma nich  ^^


 
Was hat das mit Schleichwerbung zu tun, wenn du danach gefragt wirst?


----------



## HighEnd111 (17. Juli 2014)

*AW: Fragen zu Selfmade-Waküblock*

Es hätte was damit zu tun, würde ich explizit und in aller Öffentlichkeit sagen, wo genau ich arbeite... jedenfalls wenn ich die Firma anpreisen würde, und das würde ich auf jeden Fall ^^


----------



## HighEnd111 (23. Juli 2014)

*AW: Fragen zu Selfmade-Waküblock*

Heute hab ich erfolgreich den Deckel gefräst, bis auf eine X-Achsenverschiebung von ca. 3 mm, die durch das Umspannen des Kupfers entstanden ist (musste beidseitig fräsen) hat alles super geklappt... und auch die Verschiebung ist komplett untragisch.

Mittlerweile liebe ich die CNC bei uns  Kenne sie fast auswendig ^^ Und das erste Mal mit einem Messerkopf-Fräser zu fräsen hat mich sehr überzeugt. Die Fläche hat eine um einiges bessere Oberfläche als ein auf der Flachschleifmaschine geschliffenes Werkstück. Ich denke damit fräse ich auch die Bodenplatte plan.

Bohrungen für die G1/8"-Gewinde sitzen perfekt, für die Befestigung am MoBo hab ich Nuten eingefräst, die es erlauben den Kühler sowohl auf Sockel 1155/1156 als auch auf Sockel 775 zu montieren, damit ich den Kühler auf einem entbehrlichen System testen kann.

Edit: Heute (25.7.) wurden 10 Dichtungsringe bestellt, am Montag werden sie vermutlich da sein. Und ich kann zur Not 9 davon versemmeln, der 10te muss halt überleben ^^

Gestern habe ich auch die Gewinde gebohrt, hat prima geklappt und passt perfekt


----------



## Captain_Bedal (26. Juli 2014)

*AW: Fragen zu Selfmade-Waküblock*

Pics Pics Pics


----------



## HighEnd111 (26. Juli 2014)

*AW: Fragen zu Selfmade-Waküblock*

Kommt, kommt ^^ Noch ist der Kühler im Werk, denke mal am Montag darf er heim  Bin gespannt, ob das was wird ^^


----------



## HighEnd111 (30. Juli 2014)

*AW: Fragen zu Selfmade-Waküblock*

So, Restkomponenten sind für recht wenig Geld bestellt, erste Fuhre kommt morgen an  Morgen wird zudem die Bodenplatte nochmal plangefräst, und der Deckel bekommt noch eine... nein, ich verrate nix! Quasi eine Art Überraschung 

Die ersten Bilder dürften auch morgen hier eintreffen. Aufgrund eines Messfehlers mussten nochmal neue O-Ringe bestellt werden, ich hoffe die sind bald da ^^ Dauert leider etwas länger, da sie von einem externen Unternehmen geliefert werden. Leaktest ist also leider noch nicht möglich 

Kurz noch ne Frage: Was kann ich an die Unterseite der Bodenplatte dran tun, dass sie nicht wieder anläuft bis der Kühler montiert werden kann? Oder reicht Vakuumverpacken schon?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (31. Juli 2014)

*AW: Fragen zu Selfmade-Waküblock*

Vakuumverpacken sollte gut passen, nutzen mittlerweile mehrere Herstelle. Ansonsten geht alles, was Sauerstoff fern hält. Fett, Öl, Schutzathmosphäre, Klebefolie, Weltraummissionen,...
Allerdings hat das Anlaufen genau null Bedeutung für die Kühlleistung. Kannst also einfach deine Fotos jetzt schon machen und den Rest ignorieren.


----------



## HighEnd111 (2. August 2014)

*AW: Fragen zu Selfmade-Waküblock*

Ich habs geschafft, der Kühler sowie die Lüfter und der Radiator sind seit Donnerstag bei mir daheim, der Rest wird heute geliefert. Dann fehlt nur noch der O-Ring für den Kühler  Und da ich meine Versprechen halte, gibts heut' Bilder 

Am Kühler sieht man ganz gut den X-Achsenfehler, der mMn aber optisch gar nich so schlecht wirkt. Leider hat mein Vorhaben, also die "Überraschung" nicht geklappt, weil das Gravierprogramm meine Bitmap nicht leiden konnte. Ich wollte ursprünglich mein selbst gestaltetes "HighEnd Systems"-Logo unter den Anschlüssen eingravieren. Aber nun genug der Worte, auf zu den Bildern!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich bin gespannt, wie sich der Kühler schlägt (vorrausgesetzt er ist dicht  ), mit dem Boxed-Kühler hatte ich nach ca. 2 Stunden Prime eine Tmax von 80° C.
Mit dem Kühler wird auch die WLP erneuert (logischerweise), die neue WLP dürfte jedem bekannt sein: Arctic Silver 5. Ich nutze auch die Gelegenheit, mein ganzes Case nochmals auszuschlachten und beim Einbau der Hardware auf möglichst ordentliche Leitungsverlegung und  Verschlauchung zu achten. Dürfte eigentlich kein Problem mehr sein, hab ich in der Ausbildung schon einige Male gemeistert


----------



## HighGrow22 (2. August 2014)

*AW: Fragen zu Selfmade-Waküblock*

mich würde das innere des kühlers interessieren  
hast du bilder gemacht ?


----------



## HighEnd111 (2. August 2014)

*AW: Fragen zu Selfmade-Waküblock*

Ich war zu blöd, welche zu machen bevor ich ihn aufgesetzt habe, aber das Innenleben wird natürlich auch noch abgelichtet. Heute gibts vermutlich sowieso nochmal ne Fotosession, wenn die Aquatuning-Lieferung angekommen ist. Dann zerlege ich auch den Kühler nochmal und zeige auch die selbstgedrehten Delrin-Unterlegscheiben ^^


----------



## HighGrow22 (2. August 2014)

*AW: Fragen zu Selfmade-Waküblock*

du hast jetzt nicht wirklich selbst die scheiben gemacht ??!?


----------



## HighEnd111 (2. August 2014)

*AW: Fragen zu Selfmade-Waküblock*

Doch ^^ War zu faul welche zu kaufen, im Werk gab's keine in der Größe und des Drehens bin ich einigermaßen mächtig... dazu fiel mir noch das sehr stabile Delrin in die Finger. Ruck zuck die doppelte Menge gedreht als benötigt werden (also 8 statt 4), ging echt super easy.


----------



## HighGrow22 (2. August 2014)

*AW: Fragen zu Selfmade-Waküblock*

dass es easy ist, bezweifle ich nicht  
bin selbst feinwerkmechaniker meister


----------



## HighEnd111 (2. August 2014)

Nicht schlecht 

Soeben ist mein Paket eingetroffen, jetzt gehts ans Auspacken 

Erstes Bild (musste sein ^^): 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit: So, alles kam vollständig an und die Anschlüsse passen alle 

Bestellt wurden:

- 2x 13/10mm (10x1,5mm) Anschraubtülle 90° drehbar G1/8 - black nickel 
- 2x 13/10mm (10x1,5mm) Anschraubtülle 90° drehbar G1/4 - gerändelt - black nickel 
- 4x 13/10mm (10x1,5mm) Anschraubtülle G1/4 - black nickel 
- ClearFlex60 Schlauch 12,7/9,5mm (3/8"ID) Clear 
- Mayhems Pre-Mix X1 Blood Red 1000ml 
- Alphacool DC-LT 3600 Ceramic - 12V DC + Deckel + AGB
- Arctic Silver 5 Wärmeleitpaste (3,5g) 
- Phobya Verschlussschraube G1/4 Zoll - gerändelt - MSV 

Zudem wurde ein Päckchen Gummibärchen von Aquatuning beigelegt (Dankeschön, waren lecker  )

Bilder dürfen natürlich nicht fehlen:

Kühler-Innenleben:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Alles andere:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die relativ großen Senkungen am Kühler entstanden aus einem Rechenfehler, wie tief der NC-Anbohrer reinbohren muss. Gewinde halten trotzdem 

Pumpe, Deckel und AGB wurden auch schon zusammengebaut, hab leider vergessen ein Bild vom zusammengebauten Zustand zu machen  Kommt aber noch 
Scheibchen hab ich auch vergessen, aber besonders sehen die eh nich aus: Außendurchmesser 11,5 mm, Innendurchmesser 4,2 mm, Dicke 1 mm. Mein Delrin ist weiß und sieht ähnlich aus wie PVC.


----------



## VJoe2max (2. August 2014)

*AW: Fragen zu Selfmade-Waküblock*

Glückwunsch zum ersten Eigenbau-Kühler! 

Eine Wakü mit selbst gebauten Komponenten ist immer was Exklusives. Das mit dem Versatz beim Deckel ist zwar etwas schade, aber das ließe sich sogar mit ein wenig Nacharbeit noch ausbügeln. Was die Leistung angeht, sollte er den alten Luftkühler deutlich hinter sich lassen. Mit aktuellen Wasserkühlern wird er sich aufgrund der Kanalkühler-Bauweise zwar nicht messen können, aber das muss bei einem Erstlingswerk auch nicht sein. Wichtig ist schließlich, dass der Kühler macht was er soll, und das wird er wohl.


----------



## HighEnd111 (2. August 2014)

*AW: Fragen zu Selfmade-Waküblock*

Dankeschön 

Ich hoffe dass ich den O-Ring bald bekomme, frühestens klappt das allerdings erst in 3 Wochen  Bis dahin kann ich aber schon verschlauchen und verkabeln, nur nicht befüllen.

Mit den Lüftern bin ich übrigens super zufrieden, die sind bei 12 V fast unhörbar, sogar wenn sie durch den Radi pusten. Für diesen hab ich vorhin noch die Flex in die Hand genommen und in den Deckel einen entsprechenden Luftauslass geflext.


----------



## Oozy (2. August 2014)

Glückwunsch. Tolles Ergebnis!

Bin echt gespannt, wie sich der Kühler so schlägt im Lasttest. Hast du einen aktuellen Wasserkühler zuhause, dass du Temperaturen vergleichen könntest? Ich denke zwar nicht, dass er so gut kühlen wird wie einer, den man auf dem Markt als Massenware kaufen kann, aber trotzdem ist es sehr speziell, etwas eigenes im System zu haben.


----------



## VJoe2max (2. August 2014)

*AW: Fragen zu Selfmade-Waküblock*



HighEnd111 schrieb:


> Dankeschön
> 
> Ich hoffe dass ich den O-Ring bald bekomme, frühestens klappt das allerdings erst in 3 Wochen  Bis dahin kann ich aber schon verschlauchen und verkabeln, nur nicht befüllen.
> 
> Mit den Lüftern bin ich übrigens super zufrieden, die sind bei 12 V fast unhörbar, sogar wenn sie durch den Radi pusten. Für diesen hab ich vorhin noch die Flex in die Hand genommen und in den Deckel einen entsprechenden Luftauslass geflext.


 
Was für Maße soll der O-Ring denn haben? Vielleicht kann ich kurzfristig aushelfen. 
Falls du einen Laden für O-Ringe suchst der recht schnell und günstig ist, kann ich den hier empfehlen: lelebeck


----------



## skyscraper (3. August 2014)

*AW: Fragen zu Selfmade-Waküblock*

Sehr schönes Projekt! Kannst Du einschätzen, was die Produktion (inkl. Material) kostet?


----------



## HighEnd111 (3. August 2014)

*AW: Fragen zu Selfmade-Waküblock*

@AWR4Fi: Dankeschön. Einen anderen Wasserkühler als den eigenangefertigten habe ich nicht daheim, aber vielleicht kann ja jemand mit vergleichbarem CPU unter Wasser seine Temperaturen zum Vergleich angeben.

@VJoe2max: Der O-Ring sollte 48 x 2 (Innendurchmesser x Materialstärke) sein, vermutlich werde ich bei dem von dir verlinkten Shop welche bestellen. Danke schonmal für den Link 

@skyscraper: Also der Aufwand für die CNC-Programme war relativ klein, insgesamt vllt. 12 Arbeitsstunden ohne meine Anfangsfehler, die ich hatte ^^ Zusammen mit der Rohteilanfertigung waren es vermutlich zw. 20 und 30 Arbeitsstunden.
Materialkosten kann ich nicht genau sagen, dafür kenne ich den Kupferpreis nicht gut genug. Vermutlich würde das Teil ca. 100 Euronen kosten, denke ich als Laie jetzt mal ^^


----------



## HighGrow22 (3. August 2014)

20-30 arbeitsstunden ...  da kommste aber auf mehr als 100€ 

ich bin mal gespannt ob das mit dem waterflow im kühler gut geht ...


----------



## HighEnd111 (3. August 2014)

*AW: Fragen zu Selfmade-Waküblock*



HighGrow22 schrieb:


> 20-30 arbeitsstunden ...  da kommste aber auf mehr als 100€


 
Wie gesagt: In sowas bin ich absoluter Laie  Ich weiß nur, wie ich meine Arbeit zu verrichten habe und was ich im Monat dafür bekomme


----------



## silent-hunter000 (3. August 2014)

Keine Ahnung ob ich es überlesen habe, aber mit welchem Programm hast du den Kühlblock designt? 
Und gibt es da eine Art Standardformat, welches auf allen, oder zumindest den meisten Fräsen funktioniert?

Ach Ja, und natürlich Glückwunsch zu dem gelungenen Projekt!


----------



## HighGrow22 (3. August 2014)

*AW: Fragen zu Selfmade-Waküblock*

ohne ihm jetzt zuvorkommen zu wollen ... es gibt schon formate die auf fast allen neuen steuerungen laufen, aber ein standard gibt es in der hinsicht nicht. 
die steuerungen an sich sind sehr unterschiedlich , oft hersteller gebunden


----------



## mmayr (3. August 2014)

45x3,55 mm und 47x3,55 mm O-Ringe hätte ich hier rumliegen.


----------



## HighEnd111 (3. August 2014)

*AW: Fragen zu Selfmade-Waküblock*

@silent-hunter: Ich habs, anders als geplant, nicht mit dem Laptop programmiert (das wäre nur an der Graviermaschine gegangen, und die kann nich wirklich tief), sondern direkt an der Deckel Maho DMU 35 M, auf der ShopMill installiert ist.

@mmayr: Danke fürs Angebot, aber die sind leider zu dick und zu klein ^^


----------



## silent-hunter000 (3. August 2014)

HighEnd111 schrieb:


> @silent-hunter: Ich habs, anders als geplant, nicht mit dem Laptop programmiert (das wäre nur an der Graviermaschine gegangen, und die kann nich wirklich tief), sondern direkt an der Deckel Maho DMU 35 M, auf der ShopMill installiert ist.
> 
> @mmayr: Danke fürs Angebot, aber die sind leider zu dick und zu klein ^^



Das kommt für mich leider nicht in Frage, da ich keine Zugang zu einer solchen Maschiene habe, und es mir auch nicht leisten kann, den Kühlblock für mich designen zu lassen.


----------



## HighEnd111 (3. August 2014)

*AW: Fragen zu Selfmade-Waküblock*

Das ist schade. Vielleicht fertigst du mit einem guten CAD-Programm zuerst mal ein Layout an, das deinen Kühler ziemlich genau zeigt, und gehst damit zu einem metallverarbeitenden Betrieb in deiner Nähe (vllt. erst telefonisch absprechen). Oder du fragst VJoe2max ob er dir nach Zeichnung einen Kühler anfertigt. Schlimmeres als ein "nein" kann nicht kommen 

So, ich hab jetzt mal alles wieder verbaut, Radi ist an Ort und Stelle, Pumpe auch, Hardware sitzt wieder am Platz, verschlaucht hab ich auch schon... bis auf den O-Ring wäre ich befüllbereit.
Und, so fies wie ich bin, frage ich euch nun die dämlichste (= ) und zugleich ärgerndste (= ) Frage, die man euch jetzt stellen kann:

Wollt ihr Bilder?


----------



## HighEnd111 (4. August 2014)

*AW: Fragen zu Selfmade-Waküblock*

Gut, da niemand geantwortet hat, aber ich euren Bilderdurst kenne (bin ja selber so ), gibts mal ein paar. Leider noch ohne Seitenteil, das Plexi hat zu sehr gespiegelt.
Ratet mal, welches Bild ohne Stativ gemacht wurde 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Multiframes in der Front hängen direkt an 12 V, die hört man eh nicht. Die BS Pro am Radi steuere ich übers Mainboard, und die Pumpe ist an den CPU_FAN-Anschluss angeflanscht, damit ich auch sie regeln kann 

Edit: Sorry fürn Doppelpost.


----------



## brain00 (4. August 2014)

*AW: Fragen zu Selfmade-Waküblock*

Ist im Schlauch vorm AGB ein Knick drin? Könnte aber auch 'ne optische Täuschung sein.


----------



## HighEnd111 (4. August 2014)

*AW: Fragen zu Selfmade-Waküblock*

Bei mir ist kein Knick  Vermutlich die optische Täuschung. Is auch ne blöde Perspektive...

Das Lüftergitter am Radi hat jetzt übrigens nen Kumpel bekommen, ich hab nochmal ein identisches Netzteil gefunden und dort das Gitter ausgebaut, wie beim Ersten auch


----------



## brain00 (4. August 2014)

*AW: Fragen zu Selfmade-Waküblock*



HighEnd111 schrieb:


> Das Lüftergitter am Radi hat jetzt übrigens nen Kumpel bekommen, ich hab nochmal ein identisches Netzteil gefunden und dort das Gitter ausgebaut, wie beim Ersten auch


Wozu ist das überhaupt dran? Sieht man das von außen?


----------



## HighEnd111 (4. August 2014)

*AW: Fragen zu Selfmade-Waküblock*

Jap, aber in erster Linie dient es zum Schutz der Radi-Lamellen vor schweren Gegenständen. Falls unerklärlicherweise mal was draufknallen sollte. (Eher unwahrscheinlich, weil das Case eh unterm Tisch steht und nach oben vllt. noch 7 cm Platz sind  , aber: Safety first!)

Edit: Würde in eine 2 mm breite und 1,5 mm tiefe Nut auch ein 2,5 mm starker O-Ring passen? Könnte ich nämlich auch bestellen, weil ich noch drüber nachdenke meine GPU einzubinden... und Aquatuning hat nen 48 x 2,5mm O-Ring im Sortiment (eig. für Laing DDC-Pumpen).


----------



## ruyven_macaran (5. August 2014)

*AW: Fragen zu Selfmade-Waküblock*

würde defintiv nicht passen. Die Nut sollte etwas flacher, aber breiter als der O-Ring sein. Der Querschnitt der Nut muss größer sein, als der Querschnitt des O-Rings. Alles andere wäre eine reine Quetschdichtung. Würde vermutlich auch dicht sein, aber du hättest halt einen Spalt zwischen Boden und Deckel. Sieht schlecht aus und das Wasser fließt über die Kanäle statt hindurch.


----------



## HighEnd111 (6. August 2014)

*AW: Fragen zu Selfmade-Waküblock*

Alles klar, danke


----------



## TeRRoRChiLLaa (8. August 2014)

*AW: Fragen zu Selfmade-Waküblock*

bei den Bild ist ne optische Täuschung der eine Schlau hängt über den anderen und das sieht aus wie ne Knick


----------



## HighEnd111 (8. August 2014)

*AW: Fragen zu Selfmade-Waküblock*

Jop 

Zwischenzeitlich war sogar wirklich ein Knick drin, aber der ist jetzt drausen  GPU auch verschlaucht.

Verschlauchung sieht jetzt so aus:
Pumpe - CPU - GPU - 120er Radi - 240er Radi - AGB - Pumpe


----------



## theorder (18. August 2014)

*AW: Fragen zu Selfmade-Waküblock*

Darf ich dein System Kabel managen? ._.
So geile Hardware und dann so salopp zusammengeworfen - das tut mir ein wenig weh


----------



## HighEnd111 (18. August 2014)

*AW: Fragen zu Selfmade-Waküblock*

In dem Case gehts nich besser, hab schon viel probiert. Du darfst mir gerne anhand von Detailbildern helfen, Vorschläge zu machen, aber ich denke nich dass du nach BaWü reisen willst für meinen Kabelsalat ^^


----------



## mo_ritzl (20. August 2014)

*AW: Fragen zu Selfmade-Waküblock*

Netter Kühler. Hast du Temp Ergebnisse unter Last?


----------



## HighEnd111 (21. August 2014)

*AW: Fragen zu Selfmade-Waküblock*

Danke 

Leider hab ich noch keine Temps, noch ist die Dichtung nicht da. Die bekomme ich erst nächste Woche, dann kann ich befüllen... _Eeendlich!_


----------



## TeRRoRChiLLaa (21. August 2014)

*AW: Fragen zu Selfmade-Waküblock*

System läuft immer noch nicht oha naja ich wünsche dir viel glück .

und wenn er gut kühlt dann Massenproduktion ?


----------



## HighEnd111 (21. August 2014)

*AW: Fragen zu Selfmade-Waküblock*

^^ Wäre das Deckelprogramm noch das Original, dann vllt. Wobei es sicher nicht mir Markenkühlern mithalten kann.

Ich hoffe, die GraKa tut noch... hat beim Kühlerwechsel so komisch geknackt


----------



## kartal03 (21. August 2014)

*AW: Fragen zu Selfmade-Waküblock*

Hi,

der Block sieht echt genial aus!!
Jetzt musst du nur noch anstatt der normalen Schläuche, Kupferrohre benutzen.
Würde bestimmt toll aussehen 

Wie lange hast du denn ungefähr für den Block gebraucht?
Und wie hast du die beiden Teile des Kühlers miteinander verbunden? Also so, das alles dicht ist?

Liebe Grüße


----------



## Kurry (22. August 2014)

Den könnte man auch vernickeln. Das sähe wohl auch richtig gut, wenn's einem gefällt!


----------



## HighEnd111 (22. August 2014)

*AW: Fragen zu Selfmade-Waküblock*



kartal03 schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> der Block sieht echt genial aus!!
> Jetzt musst du nur noch anstatt der normalen Schläuche, Kupferrohre benutzen.
> ...


 
Danke 

Rohre wollte ich für meine erste Wakü nicht nehmen, auch weil ich einen recht kleinen AGB hab und man da nur wenig von dem Mayhems Blood Red sehen würde, abgesehen davon dass ich wegen der blöden Stahlplatte in der Gehäusemitte ein wenig umständlich hätte biegen müssen. Aber Kupferrohre würden auch gut passen, da hast du Recht.

Ich schätze, dass ich zw. 20 und 30 Arbeitsstunden für den Block gebraucht habe, ist mein Erster und sehr, seeehr spontan entstanden ^^ Die beiden Einzelteile werden mittels 4 Schrauben (M5) und Sprengring zusammengepresst, dazwischen kommt der O-Ring in die kreisförmige Nut.

Die Bodenplatte ist für optimale Wärmeübertragung mit einem Messerkopf-Fräser plangefräst worden, die Restbodenstärke beträgt 0,8 mm.



Kurry schrieb:


> Den könnte man auch vernickeln. Das sähe wohl auch richtig gut, wenn's einem gefällt!


 
Würde bestimmt goil aussehen, aber vernickeln ist irrsinnig teuer, und in meinem Ausbildungsbetrieb kann man das nicht, im Gegensatz zum Kupfer würde das wohl tief in die Tasche greifen...


----------



## CPU-bruzzler (22. August 2014)

*AW: Fragen zu Selfmade-Waküblock*

Was verlangst du für einen Kühlblock? (Ich stelle Material und ne CAD- Datei)


----------



## HighEnd111 (22. August 2014)

*AW: Fragen zu Selfmade-Waküblock*

Aufgrund dessen, dass ich ab nächsten Monat in einem anderen Werk arbeite, wo eigennützige Arbeiten leider verboten sind, kann ich dir leider keinen Kühler herstellen. In dem Werk ist sowieso alles untersagt, was Spaß macht 

Tut mir leid, vielleicht findest du jemanden, der dir einen Block herstellt. Frag vllt. mal bei VJoe2max nach


----------



## VJoe2max (23. August 2014)

*AW: Fragen zu Selfmade-Waküblock*

@CPU-bruzzler: Sorry - das mach ich nur für mich selbst. Kostet viel zu viel Zeit. Abgesehen davon hab ich leider immer noch keine CNC-Maschine. Es genug hervorragende kommerzielle Kühler, die auch preislich erheblich günstiger sind als jeder einigermaßen ambitionierte Eigenbau. Wenn man sich die Arbeitszeiten für solche Projekte anschaut, ist das nur was für den Eigenbedarf, um was nach seinen eigenen Vorstellungen zu schaffen und die Lust am Basteln auszuleben. Wenn man dazu noch ohne CNC arbeitet kostet das extrem viel Zeit. Das Baumaterial ist kostenmäßig in der Regel vernachlässigbar. Mit den Werkzeugkosten darf man hingegen gar nicht anfangen - sofern man das wie ich im eigenen Hobby-Keller macht und nicht kostenlos auf eine richtige Werkstatt Zugriff hat. Ein geschrotteter Fräser kann (wenn´s ein guter war) schon mehr kosten als ein guter kommerzieller Wasserkühler...

Wenn du unbedingt einen individuellen Kühler haben willst, der nicht von der Stange ist, kannst du ja mal bei Marc (liquidextasy.de) eine Anfrage starten, ob er bereit wäre dir was nach deinen Vorstellungen zu fertigen. Bei seiner inzwischen offenbar recht gut funktionierenden Kleinserienfertigung, die ursprünglich auch aus dem Eigenbau-Hobby entstand und meines Wissens nach wie vor ein EinMann-Garagen-Unternehmen darstellt, wäre er mit seinem schönen CNC-Equipment für so was wahrscheinlich am ehesten der richtige Ansprechpartner (zumal er schon lange Erfahrung gesammelt hat). Günstiger als ein sehr guter Kühler der großen Hersteller wird so eine Sonderanfertigung aber bestimmt auch nicht. 
Ob die Jungs von Anfi-Tec sich noch in solche Abenteuer stürzen weiß ich nicht - denke aber, die haben da eher keinen Nerv mehr dafür, es sei denn du kannst sie entsprechend motivieren.

Wie auch hier im Projekt von HighEnd111 zu sehen ist der zeitliche Aufwand bei Eigenbauten das große Thema. Wenn dich das nicht stört, kann ich nur dazu raten selbst Hand anzulegen. Grundsätzlich ist Kühlerbau kein Hexenwerk. Etwas dichtes mit dem man z.B. seine CPU ausreichend gekühlt kriegt ist in überschaubarer Zeit zusammen gezimmert. Ein Kühler der auch optisch höheren Ansprüchen genügt, oder gar in Performance-Bereiche vorstößt, die mit aktuellen kommerziellen Modellen erreicht werden, ist dagegen eine ziemlich zeitraubende Angelegenheit und erfordert auch ein bisschen Erfahrung und KnowHow. Bei einem Erstlingswerk stehen die Chancen dafür äußerst gering - selbst wenn man sich viele Gedanken macht. Der hier von HighEnd111 vorgestellte Kühler ist auch kein Kühlwunder, aber er tut natürlich seien Zweck und ist eben was Eigenes - darum geht es ja viel mehr. 
Hab selber auch mehrere Anläufe gebraucht bis ich einen Kühler hatte, der sich auch performance-mäßig nicht vor kommerzieller Konkurrenz verstecken musste. Aber schon der nächste war nicht mehr ganz so gut - da geht es wirklich um Nuancen. In jedem Fall ist für hohe Performance aber eine relativ feine Kühlstruktur nötig (feiner als beim hier vorgestellten Kühler), aber selbst das ist eben nur die halbe Miete.

Falls du was billiges suchst, sei dir der Gebrauchtmarkt an Herz gelegt.  Eigenbauten sind tendenziell eher das Gegenteil von günstig - speziell wenn man sie gar nicht selbst baut sondern bauen lässt. Da müsste man schon einen sehr guten Draht haben, wenn jemand bereit wäre so viel Zeit kostenlos in das Projekt eines anderen zu stecken...


----------



## CPU-bruzzler (23. August 2014)

*AW: Fragen zu Selfmade-Waküblock*

Naja egal, trotzdem coole Aktion


----------



## Kurry (23. August 2014)

HighEnd111 schrieb:


> Würde bestimmt goil aussehen, aber vernickeln ist irrsinnig teuer, und in meinem Ausbildungsbetrieb kann man das nicht, im Gegensatz zum Kupfer würde das wohl tief in die Tasche greifen...



Im Luxx gibt's dafür 1-2 Anlaufstellen. Meinen Kühler neu zu vernickeln hat da keine 20€ gekostet.


----------



## HighEnd111 (23. August 2014)

*AW: Fragen zu Selfmade-Waküblock*

Hm... eine Überlegung wäre es schon wert, aber nächste Woche bin ich endlich soweit, dass ich befüllen kann... da möchte ich nicht noch länger warten und auch euch nicht länger warten lassen  Vielleicht später mal, beim ersten Flüssigkeitswechsel oder so.


----------



## HighEnd111 (31. August 2014)

*AW: Fragen zu Selfmade-Waküblock*

Hatte ich vergessen: Zum Vergleich WaKü - LuKü braucht es ja auch Temps unter LuKü... hab damals die CPU aufs Maximum gejagt, das ich mit dem Multi hinbekommen habe (3609.47 MHz) und dann mal Prime laufen lassen. Die Temps sind knapp 2 Stunden nach dem Start erfasst worden, die 80° C hat mein Rechenknecht auch noch geknackt  Von der GPU-Temp hab ich zwar keine Screens, aber die war bei ca. 70° C... Ist sie übrigens auch bei Siedler DEdK @Full HD 

Lasst euch vom in CoreTemp angezeigten Takt nicht täuschen, der in CPU-Z gezeigte Takt war der höchste und am längsten angelegene Takt der CPU.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und für Neugierige, hier ein GPU-Z Screen der theoretisch nicht sonderlich aussagekräftig ist... Blick ins Datenblatt wäre das Gleiche ^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*PS: Die WaKü-Temps gibts im Laufe der Woche, morgen bekomme ich endlich die Dichtung. Ich will meine Kiste endlich wieder anschmeißen können *


----------



## HighEnd111 (1. September 2014)

*AW: Fragen zu Selfmade-Waküblock*

Update ohne Bild: Die Dichtungen sind da, passen perfekt, dichten 100%ig ab und der Kreislauf ist befüllt. Es gab Startschwierigkeiten aufgrund eines nicht weichen wollenden Luftpolsters, ca. 300 ml von der roten Plörre haben die HW ohne Kupfer dazwischen erreicht... aber das passiert eben.

Ich föhne jetzt den PC, mal sehen ob er noch anspringt ^^


----------



## HighEnd111 (4. September 2014)

*AW: Fragen zu Selfmade-Waküblock*

Hurra, hurra, die Temps sind da!

Rahmenbedingungen waren die gleichen: knapp 2h Prime95, nebenher Kombustor, und die CPU @3.6 GHz sowie das Powerlimit der GPU auf 123% angehoben. Ich will es kurz machen:

Vorher:
Tmax  CPU: 80° C
Tmax  GPU: 70° C

Nachher:
Tmax  CPU: 63° C
Tmax  GPU: 49° C

Ich finde das kann sich für die erste WaKü sehen lassen, auch für den ersten eigenen Block und mit einigen kleinen Luftblasen im System  Und das ganze für gesamt grade mal 232,26 €, wieviel der Kühler jetzt genau wert ist weiß ich nicht, aber hat ja nix gekostet ^^


----------



## mda31 (5. September 2014)

*AW: Fragen zu Selfmade-Waküblock -> Die Temps sind da!*

Gute Temps für maximale Belastung würde ich mal sagen. Gz und viel Spaß damit!


----------



## HighEnd111 (5. September 2014)

*AW: Fragen zu Selfmade-Waküblock -> Die Temps sind da!*

Merci!  Danke auch für die Tipps von allen Seiten 

Damit hier nochmal bissel was Buntes reinkommt, hab ich gestern noch ein paar Screens geschossen, die mir durch's JPG-Format aber missraten sind ^^. Bittesehr:

Afterburner:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



CoreTemp:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



GPU-Z:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Kombustor:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

